# Computer geht während installation einfach aus



## Mashtuur (12. Oktober 2010)

*Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Hallo

habe gerade eben den pc eines freundes bekommen den ich jetzt für ihn formatieren soll....

eigentlich kein problem wenn der pc nicht ständig von alleine aus gehen würde


Ich habe den bios so eingestellt das er vom cd-rom laufwerk starten soll wo sich die windows XP home installations cd befindet. dann startet der pc ganz normal vom cd und ich lande im winxp setup 

nach dem ersten mal enter drücken wo er mich fragt ob ichs reparieren möchte oder ob ichs einfach neuinstallieren möchte schaltet sich der pc von alleine aus...


Hab es mehrmals versucht mit einem anderen laufwerk, festplatte und mit einer anderen xp cd

das ist zwar ein uralter rechner aber vorne auf dem schild steht designed for winxp

also hab ich jetzt keine ahnung woran es liegen könnte

vieleicht wisst ihr ja noch etwas danke im vorraus!


----------



## zulu1024 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Liste mal bitte das System auf(RAM,Board,CPU)

Als erstes würde ich den RAM checken. Guck dir die Module (sind es verschieden Marken? Gleiche MArken verscheidene Latenzen?) an und merke die die darauf angegebene Spannung und trage sie im BIOS manuell bei DRAM Voltage ein.


----------



## mrwuff (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

RAM (mit MemTest86) + HDD (mit Seatools) mal testen, Tippe auf ne defekte HDD

Warum solltest du ihn denn Platt machen? War er extrem langsam geworden?


----------



## >ExX< (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Er hat ja schon mit ner anderen Platte versucht^^
Kann natürlich sein dass beide Platten schrott sind, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## mrwuff (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Er hat ja schon mit ner anderen Platte versucht^^
> Kann natürlich sein dass beide Platten schrott sind, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich



Oh  Stimmt

Anderes NT probiert? 
MB mal genau angeschaut? Wie sehen die Kondensatoren aus? Platt, Dick oder versifft?


----------



## >ExX< (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Vielleicht mal CMOS Jumper umstecken, oder Batterie vom Board für paar Minuten rausnehmen, und dann nochmal versuchen


----------



## Mashtuur (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Also diesen mem test kann ich nicht ausführen weil ich nicht rein komme ohne passwort...

Mein freund sagte mir das ich formatieren soll weil er probleme hat windows office zu installieren weswegen auch immer.... ansonsten lief der computer stabil und er hatte sonst keine anderen probleme damit

habe auch schon windows xp pro sp1-3 versucht zu installieren, immer das selbe problem

was sind den kondensatoren und was ist dieser cmos jumper?

danke!


----------



## Lexx (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*



> was sind den kondensatoren und was ist dieser cmos jumper?


na gute nacht und viel spass.. 

während der windows-installation?
er schaltet sich komplett ab.. ?
da bricht der stromkreis zusammen.

cmos reset findest du im handbuch zum motherboard.


----------



## mrwuff (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

MeMtest86 gibt es auch als .ISO zum downloaden, die .ISO muss dann auf CD gebrannt werden.
(nicht die .ISO als solches, sondern quasi der Inhalt der ISO! Hoffe du weißt was ich meine )
Dann kannst du von der CD booten und Memtest86 startet von alleine.

Darf ich mal fragen wie alt du bist?
Weil ich gehe davon aus das es das NT sein wird, das solltest du mal probehalber tauschen (nicht extra einbauen, sondern lose daneben legen und die wichtigsten Anschlüsse anklemmen)
, die Frage aufs Alter bezieht sich darauf, das du dabei mit Strom rummspielst! Es ist zwar nur niedervolt (im PC), aber je nach defekt auch mehr  
Habe in der PC-Werkstatt mal ein NT in der Hand gehalten, welches durchknallte. Dabei habe ich voll den FLASH bekommen *lol*im warsten Sinne...

Ein Tipp am Rande:

Falls du noch in dem Alter bist, in welchem man Praktikas macht, dann mach mal eins in nem PC Laden der auch Repariert. Das was du dabei lernst, wird dir in der Zukunft diesbezüglich sehr helfen!


----------



## >ExX< (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Ein Kondensator ist dafür da Spannungsspitzen und Spannungsafälle leicht auszugleichen
Der CMOS Jumper sind 3 Kontakte nebeneinander (relativ klein), und auf 2 davon stekt eine kleine Verbindung die du einmal anders gerum stecken sollst, also die anderen beiden Pins miteinander verbinden


----------



## Mashtuur (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

ahja na dann vielen dank an alle für die reichliche antworten...

ich lösch dem jetzt all den mist von der platte lass es einmal defragmentieren und fertig. checkt der eh nicht

lg
Mashtuur


----------



## Ravenheart (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

LoL wie dreißt bist du denn ;D
Also solche Freunde wünsche ich mir nicht!:p


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Das echt dreißt 
wie hast du eigentlich schon versucht windows zu installieren wenn du die platte nocht nicht formatiert hast...einfach drüber oder wie?


----------



## Nubswald (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Hallo an alle, ich hab da mal ein ähnliches Problem und hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen.

Ich will grad den Laptop von einer Freundin formatieren. Der ist 4 Jahre alt und sie hat es noch nie vorher gemacht und jetzt läuft er so lahm, dass man fast nicht mehr damit arbeiten kann (er braucht geschlagene 6 minuten um nur den Arbeitsplatz zu öffnen...), deswegen hab ich gesagt, ich mach ihr das mal.

Ich lege also die Windows-CD ein, boote vom Laufwerk, der blaue Bildschirm kommt, konfiguriert/entpackt irgendwas und dann geht er in den nächsten 2 Minuten einfach aus (Zeitpunkt immer anders). Kein Neustart oder Runterfahren oder so. Es macht 'klack' und aus, als würde man den Strom abschalten. Ich komm nichmal bis zu Wiederherstellungskonsole...

Versucht man in den nächsten paar Minuten den Rechner normal hochzufahren, geht er auf gleiche Weise aus. Wartet man ein paar Minuten, kann man man dan ganz normal hochfahren und bis auf die Tatsache, dass er mordslangsam ist, läuft er auch 10 stunden ohne Absturz durch. (Kann ich dadurch einen Festplattenfehler ausschließen?) 
Passiert also *NUR* beim booten. 


Ich habe schon folgende sachen ausprobiert:

Lüfter gesäubert (mit Aufschrauben und Staubsauger und so)
nur mit Netzteil gestartet
nur mit Akku gestartet
ne andere Windows.CD eingelegt
im BIOS alles auf Default gestellt

Und meine Freundin meinte, ihr DVD-laufwerk funktioniert normalerweise einwandfrei, DVD ansehen und so klappt ohne Absturz.

So, das ist alles, was ich sagen kann. Ich hoffe wirklich, da hat einer ne Idee woran das liegen und vor allem wie man es beheben kann. Ich will mich nicht mit ner Löschen-und-Defragmentieren-Variante zufriedengeben...


----------



## Kjyjan (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Also du kannst natürlich Versuchen den PC mit einer Live CD von Linux zu Formatieren, dass behebt allerdings nicht Zwangsläufig die Ursache dafür das der PC ausgeht. (nein ich nutze Linux im normalfall nicht, aber es ist einfach in dieser Hinsicht) Anleitungen für ne Live CD gibt es im Netz oder die meisten Linux Zeitschriften haben auch so eine CD dabei.
Zu deinem PC also magelnde Kühlung würd ich mal ausschließen, da geht er zwar auch aus, das würde aber länger dauern bis die CPU die erforderlich Temperatur dafür erreicht hat, bei mir war das immer bei 120°C. Auf der anderen Seite, läuft er den wenn du Prime95 nutzt Stabil? Also wenn die Auslastung hoch ist und sich viel Temperatur entwickelt? Geht er wenn er ausgegangen ist sofort wieder an, wenn du drückst?? Oder dauert das eine Gewisse Zeit?


----------



## >ExX< (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Naja, Überhizung schließe ich aus, weil wenn die CPU keine Wärme mehr abgibt(also aus ist) sinkt die Temperatur sofort und schlagartig.
Natürlich kann es dann auch wieder schlagartig zur Überhitzung kommen

Vielleicht mal neues BIOS Version aufspielen?


----------



## Nubswald (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

also wenn er einmal ausgegangen ist, konnte man ihn sofort wieder anschalten, aber im großteil der fälle ging er in den ersten 10 sekunden wieder aus. das spiel konnte man so ca. 5 mal wiederholen oder einfach ne minute warten, dann war wieder alles normal.

inzwischen hab ich das mal mit linux probiert. ging auch erstmals gut. formatierung klappt, partitionierung klappt, dann hat angeblich auch alles fertig installiert ist dann trotzdem irgendwie ausgegangen (habs nich wirklich mitbekommen) und jetzt lässt er sich gar nicht mehr hochfahren... und weder windows noch linux lassen sich ordnungsgemäß installieren. altes symptom: immer zwischendrin geht das ding einfach aus...
und das ist jetz n ziemliches problem...
T_T 
hmmm... wenn ihr noch n tipp habt, was ich noch anstellen könnte, ich versuch gern alles, aber sieht wohl so aus, als könnte ich das nicht selber regeln...


----------



## >ExX< (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

Geh mal ins Bios und schau mal ob du Temperatur Werte findest, und lass  den Pc  mal ne Zeit lang einfach im BIOS rumdümpeln


----------



## Nubswald (8. November 2010)

*AW: Computer geht während installation einfach aus*

okaaaaaay. inzwischen hab ich linux aufspielen können. yay! lässt sich auch wieder hochfahren und alles. wenigstens etwas.

aber:
wenn ich ihn ne weile "in BIOS rumdümpeln" lasse, wie du so schön gesagt hast, geht er genauso irgendwann einfach aus wie schon weiter oben beschrieben. 
selbes problem auch immer noch beim booten der windows-disc. 
außerdem kann ich keine temperaturwerte finden... 

und zu allem überfluss lässt sich von linux aus die windows-cd nicht starten, also bekomme ich windows nicht installiert, was in meinem fall aber unverzichtbar ist... nur linux reicht nicht 

also endstand der dinge: problem immer noch da, rechner immerhin formatiert aber windows fehlt.
und langsam glaube ich auch, ich wär besser dran, wenn ich mal genauso dreist gewesen wär wie mashtuur...


----------

